# Rain washed away flashing roof cement?



## Pete271 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi, I used karnack #19 flashing cement on a flat roof. I forgot to clean the area with a brush or broom. I just added flashing cement, placed a mesh on it, and added more cement over it. It rained heavily 12 hours afterward, according to karnack site, the flashing cement needs 24 hours to skin over. My question is do i need to redo it? Did the rain washed away the cement?


----------



## Pete271 (Jun 13, 2016)

I forgot to add the flat bitumen roof is 2 years old. Its firestone ap160


----------



## MABear (May 20, 2016)

Following. We get a lot of rain down here. It hasn't been an issue so far, but always good to know just in case.


----------



## mastersconstruction (Apr 16, 2014)

You are looking for it to last for 20 years plus and you didn't do it correctly. My input is, yes do it again. Use it as a marketing tool also. Tell your customer it is probably not a problem at all but it doesn't meet your personal standard and you want to redo it. 

Chuck
Masters Roofing


----------



## dekkamick (Apr 7, 2015)

I would recommend re-doing it. With the cement not going off fully it will now be weakened / wont get the maximum years from it.

with regards

M Davies

T Davies & Son Roofing

www.tds-roofing.com


----------

